# Happy Brithday Ravel



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Heard it on the radio. What is your favourite or least favourite work by Ravel? Do we need another poll? Just kidding. i can only say I don't particularly like the Bolero, and love pretty much everything else.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Ravel is one of my favorite composers. In another thread, I read that he considered himself a second-rate composer because of his small output. He was definitely underestimating himself. Maurice, if your ghost is able to read this , let me assure you that you are one of the greats...oh and happy birthday! :lol:

My favorite work of his is probably Miroirs, followed closely by Gaspard de la Nuit (yes, I'm a pianist--and no, I cannot play any of Ravel's virtuosic pieces very well.) As for non-piano works, I particularly enjoy Daphnis et Chloé.

For least favorite, I have to agree with you about Bolero. Maybe because it's overplayed, or maybe because it's just so repetitive...but it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite is the song cycle Sheherazade (in orchestral version). Least favourite is the early Ouverture de feerie Sheherazade.

Excellent composer, there's very little that he composed that I don't like (I know it's not popular at TC, but I like the Bolero as well).


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Elegance+Beauty=Ravel's music


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Top 10 by Ravel (who's in my top 10 favorite composers):
In no particular order
1. Piano Concerto
2. Rapsodie Espagnole
3. La Valse
4. Tzigane
5. String Quartet
6. Sonatine
7. Le Tombeau de Couperin
8. Gaspard de la Nuit
9. Bolero (I agree that Bolero is very overrated, but I think it's a fun piece)
10. Daphnis and Chloe Suite No. 1

Least favorite: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Top 10 by Ravel (who's in my top 10 favorite composers):
> In no particular order
> 1. Piano Concerto
> 2. Rapsodie Espagnole
> ...


No L'enfant et les sortileges? And why divide Daphnis in the Suites?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> No L'enfant et les sortileges? And why divide Daphnis in the Suites?


I forgot about L'enfant et les sortileges! That would probably go in No. 7.

And I don't really enjoy the second suite that much so if I put the whole thing in it probably wouldn't be on the list.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Excellent composer, there's very little that he composed that I don't like (I know it's not popular at TC, but I like the Bolero as well).


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Gaspard de la nuit* leads by a mile.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

L'enfant et les sortileges and Gaspard de la nuit...I wouldnt be the man I am without those works. The two compositions the led me into the twentieth century.


----------

